# Spire hospital Cardiff



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi there has any one been to spire in Cardiff?


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Charlotte 

I haven't been there but thought id say Hi  hope someone gets back to you soon x

Hannah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I visited there for a scan at innermost secrets.

What are you considering?

Very professional, would recommend it


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

I am currently seeing a gynocologist there who has been amazing, as I have alstrome syndrome I could only have an operation on the nhs & it wouldn't have allowed me to have children but in spite they have said that as I have PCOS they are willing to see me, they have put me on clomid & have discussed the risks to me with my condition & are monitoring me, I have had a scan & I'm going for a blood test on day 21 which is the 26th of may, I have been seeing a Mr Steven Vine & I cannot recomend him enough, good luck to you as well x


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Sorry I meant spire not spite silly predictive text x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

What's alstrome syndrome? 

Good luck with clomid, I assume your having scans to monitor you and the blood test is for progestrone to see if you have ovulated?


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Yes your are right but I have only had 1 scan x


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Alstrome syndrome is a genetic condition where it effects your major organs, heart, cause weight problems & PCOS & under active thyroid & it's really rear only a few people in the world have it, it causes hearing & sight problems as well but I am coping well & my organs are ok at the moment but if I concieve I have to be off work until week 14 as the baby's heart will be developing & they don't want either of our hearts to be stressed, but they can treat it now before baby is born so it's not too big a problem as long as we are both monitored x


----------

